# Jealous Carbon + Rotor Kapic Alu + Inspider Powermeter + Spacer = Maximal Verwirrt



## Stoffel.Dresden (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich baue mir aktuell ein Rotor InSpider Powermeter mit Rotor Kapic Alu Kurbeln an mein Radon Carbon Jealous.

Nun ist das ganze Rotorsystem extrem modular aufgebaut und ich blicke nicht durch, welche Spacer ich für die Kombination brauche.
Da diese auch nicht gerade günstig sind und die erhältlichen "Standard" - Sets sich im Inhalt unterscheiden, erhoffe ich mir von euch ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise. Rotor selbst widerspricht sich leider in den eigenen Anleitungen.

Ausgehend vom Jealous Boost Rahmen mit BB92 Lager, habe ich hier liegen:

Rotor PF4130 Innenlager (30mm, Pressfit)
Rotor Kapic 141mm Achse
Rotor Kapic Kurbel
Rotor Inspider Powermeter
Rotor 34z Kettenblatt

Theoretisch sollte das alles zusammenpassen. Fehlen nur noch die richtigen Spacer um die Kurbel spielfrei zu montieren.
Hier blicke ich leider nicht mehr durch.
Je nachdem ob ich in den Rotor Spacers Chart oder in das Manual vom Powermeter schaue, komme ich auf unterschiedliche Spacerkonfigurationen.

Dazu hab ich keinen Dunst, *welche asymmetrischen Driveside oder Nondriveside-Maße der Jealousrahmen hat*!?
Passenderweise sind die Angaben in den Rotormanuals auch komplett unterschiedlich und dazu noch spiegelverkehrt.

Wäre ziemlich geil, wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen kann!

Grüße

Anbei die Auszüge aus den Manuals:


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (15. Januar 2022)

Niemand?

Hab jetzt ein Set mit allen verfügbaren Rotor Kapic Spacern. Aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen sind da sogar Spacer drin, die garnicht in der Verkaufsbeschreibung aufgelistet waren.

Ausgehend von der Tabelle, die dem Powermeter beilag (obere im letzten Post) und dem vermutlichen Offset auf der Driveside von 47.25mm - gemessen von Ablaufbohrung zu Tretlagerkante hab ich es zuerst mit dem 0.5mm Spacer versucht. Resultat ist, dass der Powermeterkörper an den Rahmen stößt...
Ich muss mindestens den 3mm Spacer nehmen um wenigstens 0.5mm Platz zwischen Powermeter und Rahmen bleiben... Heisst nun vermutlich auch, dass die Kettenlinie nicht mehr dort ist, wo sie hingehört.

Es ist mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel wie das Rotor Manual es bei gleicher Tretlagerbreite und unterschiedlicher Asymmetrie schafft eine unterschiedliche Summe an Spacern zu generieren. Achse gleich, Tretlagerbreite gleich aber als Summe einmal 11.3 und dann 9.6mm.

Der Achse ansich lagen jeweils zwei 0.5mm Spacer bei.
Dem Lager lagen wieder zwei 0.5mm Spacer bei.
Und im Spacerset liegen nochmal 2 identische 0.5mm Spacer.

Ob die Spacer beim Lager der Abdeckung des Lagers dienen oder genauso zu behandeln sind, wie die restlichen Spacer laut Tabelle - darüber schweigt sich das Rotor Manual leider aus.

Aktuell hab ichs mit 3mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und 8.6mm Spacer auf der linken Seite spielfrei verbaut....

Wenn jemand ne Meinung hat, immer her damit. Gerne auch eine Info von Radon zu den Maßen...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2022)

Das Maß von Kurbel zur Strebe mit 10mm und 6mm ist egal, denn Du weißt nicht wie symetrisch der Rahmen gebaut wurde.

0,5mm zur Kettenstrebe wäre mir zu dicht. 2-3mm Spiel sollten da schon sein.


----------

